
Why I hate iOS as a developer - jaoued
https://medium.com/@Pier/why-i-hate-ios-as-a-developer-459c182e8a72#.d67k676yk
======
tdjyuj5ews7j5ws
Bashing iframes, really? They were a bad idea in 1999, and they are a bad idea
today.

Second, the Dash story has played out elsewhere and it turned out the dev was
responsible for some shady shit.

Third, you have been able to develop and run iOS apps on your device without
paying for a couple of years already, quoting
[https://developer.apple.com/support/compare-
memberships/](https://developer.apple.com/support/compare-memberships/):

"If you’re looking to develop apps for Apple platforms, download the Xcode
developer tools, SDKs, and resources for free on the Xcode downloads page.
Program membership is not required."

------
xHopen
" Apple’s policy is to take no prisoners. If you can’t upgrade your device you
are a “sad” person. Go buy a new iOS device if you want the privilege of
having bug free apps. " .... ? I mean, did you try to Run windows 10 in a
pentium 4.

